# Indian Schools IN Abu Dhabi



## Shar1969 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi

I am moving to AD in October . My daughter is in Class VIII in Indian.
Request somebody in forum to help me with Name of Indian school 
and possibility of admission during mid term. Any idea abt monthly
fee in Abu Dhabi Indian School?

Shar1969


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

it is generally VERY difficult to get into the Abu Dhabi Indian school here. This is true of lower classes, but my guess is that it will be equally difficult for higher classes.
Fees could be less than 10K per annum, but do check the individual websites. https://www.adec.ac.ae/en/education/keyinitiatives/pages/irtiqaa-reports.aspx (filter by curriculum to Indian)

Also, just a news report for you to consider http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/educat...increased-number-of-seats-available-1.1449223


----------

